# Internet loses connection for 30 seconds at seemingly random times



## Schneids (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello again. I've posted this before but then a day after posting the problem stopped happening. Now its starting up again and any help would be appreciated.

Here's a summary of the problem:

At what seems to be random times, my internet connection will suddenly go down and everything using the internet, obviously stops working the way its supposed too. At first I thought it only happened when playing games such as World of Warcraft and Battlefield 2, but then i noticed it is only more frequent when playing a game, and still happens even when I'm just browsing the web. 

My house has 4 computers in it, all routed back to one modem. The only computer that gets these disconnects is the one I use most often (mine). It's beginning to get incredibly frustrating during gameplay when I'm in an important event or a battle and suddenly I get disconnected from the server and must wait 30 seconds (or more) to begin playing again. I have checked the networking tab of the task manager while I'm playing games, and I can't see an abnormalities when doing anything. At first I thought maybe it's because I have multiple computers on at the same time, and found out its not because of a few self tests I did. Then I thought maybe I had too many programs running at the same time that deal with internet, and negative on that one as well. I only run AIM 6 and a game at the same time, nothing more.

If anyone has experienced and similar problem, or knows a way to help figure out why this is happening, please let me know as soon as possible.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

OS running on all affected systems
*Make & models* of all equipment (routers, network cards, modems).
Wired or wireless? 
What wireless encryption is in use? (WPA, WPA2, WEP, None)
Browsers being used (Firefox, IE, Safari, Opera,...)
What security software is installed? (Firewalls, AV, Spyware, Malware,...)

The following tests would be most useful when you have a disconnect

Open up a command prompt (Start > run > cmd)
Type the following bolded commands and post the results for each affected machine.

*ipconfig /all*
*ping www.google.com *
*ping 74.125.53.99*

Note: To post results of commands, alternate click on the top of the command prompt > edit > select all >
alternate click on the top of the command prompt > edit > copy > paste in a message here. If you are on
a computer that can't connect to the internet then paste the contents in a text document and save it to a
portable media like a flash drive, then use an internet capable machine to post the contents.


----------



## Schneids (Jan 29, 2008)

Windows XP with SP2

WRT300N Router (v1.1) 
Wired (Although it is on SSID broadcast for a laptop)
WEP
FireFox (rarely use IE unless it is opened via link)
Windows Firewall / Ad-Aware SE / Avast 4.8 (registed AV)


----------



## Schneids (Jan 29, 2008)

I got reconnected as pinged that IP, but it wouldn't even go to google.



> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Brian>ipconfig /all
> ...


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

It looks like a dns issue. Please verify this by typing google's IP address (above) in your browser.


----------



## Schneids (Jan 29, 2008)

Put that IP in my browser and first time, it didn't connect and left me with an error. Second time It knocked out all programs currently connected to the internet. (restored in 30 seconds obviously). And just now, third time putting it in and it's connecting to google successfully.

:4-dontkno

Anything else I can do to help get confirmation on a DNS issue?

If it helps, here's the pings without connection loss.



> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Brian>ping 74.125.53.99
> ...



edit: Also have to say, thank you so much for taking time to help me, appreciated.


----------



## Schneids (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't know if its because of this rain or something, but now I'm losing connection every damn 5 minutes. I'll be trying to talk to someone over AIM and they'll miss half the things I say. I'm going crazy over this right now. I use my computer for gaming, but what good is it if I can't play games (multiplayer at least) for more than 5 minutes?

Could it be a network overload? I normally have 45-50 processes running at once, but I can't really see that being the problem, after all my CPU usage is always under 5% and the charge is usually around 650/4956


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Boot into safe mode with networking and see if you still have problems.


----------



## Schneids (Jan 29, 2008)

It just randomly stopped. This is why I have so much trouble trying to show the problem to people, it'll be completely random and sometimes work, and other times it won't. I'm sure I'll get more crap from it tomorrow, so I'll try safe mode. If that works or not, what should I do next? Ill make sure to report back either way.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

We'll need to know if safe mode makes a difference first before we decide on the next step.


----------



## Schneids (Jan 29, 2008)

not making a difference. Also it is now happening with more than just 1 computer on the network. Could it just be that optonline is getting...crappy?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like a common issue. Top suspect would be the ISP in this scenario.


----------

